# Julia's Steppenwolf 24"



## hdcomp (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

schreibfaul wie ich bin, hier eine "Kurzvorstellung" des Bikes meiner "alten" Tochter - ihrem Steppenwolf Twixter 24".
Derzeit wiegt es knapp unter 10kg, aber mit anderen Laufrädern sollte noch ein wenig gehen. 

Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: X-Tasy
Bremshebel: Tech Lite
X.0 Drehgriffschalter
Schaltwerk: X.0
Bremsen: Avid Digit ???
Reifen: Schwalbe Mow Joe
Leichte Schläuche
Kassette: XT 9-fach
Kette HG-93
Kurbel: alte (aber unbenutzte  ) Suntour auf 158mm gekürzt; 42-32-20Zähne
Gabel: XC600 gekürzt für 24"; Luftdruck 0,5Bar je Holm

Meine Tochter kommt mit der extrem kurzen Übersetzung des 1. Ganges  (Vorne 20Z; Hinten 34Z) sehr gut klar. Da geht jede Steigung!!!

Die Gabel (Bj94) hat 50mm Federweg und spricht auch bei dem Kindergewicht super weich an (bei 0,5Bar je Seite).




























































Hier noch ein Vergleich einer ungekürzten Gabel (26") und der gekürzten (24").


----------



## rocky29 (26. Juni 2010)

Tolles Bike mit vielen guten Ideen getunt.

Gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem dass es mit Dreifach Kettenblatt noch unter die 10 Kilo kommt.

An der Grenze beisse ich mir mit dem Hotrock meiner Tochter gerade die Zähne aus. 

Ich denke mal dass die umgebaute Gabel eine Menge Gewicht eingespart hat.

Deine Tochter wird viel Freude mit dem leichten Renner haben.

Gruß
Jörg

PS: Meine Tochter heisst auch Julia.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hdcomp (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jörg,

die Gabel ist super und wiegt knapp 1,5kg. Die Originale lag bei 2,2kg und funktionierte absolut garnicht.

Das Schlechteste (Schwerste) sind noch die org. Laufräder, hier suche ich noch leichte.

Gruß

Herbert

PS: Deine Tochter hat einen schönen Namen


----------



## stivinix (27. Juni 2010)

Da hilft nur selbst einspeichen! 
zB Alex Ace20 mit 16 Sapim 2,0/1,8er Speichen plus Alunippel auf Novatec SL Naben. (der LRS wiegt bei mir 1400gr) 
.... und kostet weniger als ein XO Schaltwerk ;-)


----------



## hdcomp (27. Juni 2010)

Hi stivinix,

das XO hatte ich günstig bekommen, sonst wäre sowas nie an das Bike gekommen ------ oder ????  

Wo bekommt man die Felgen, Speichen und Naben. Besser wäre wenn ich es komplett kaufen könnte, da ich mich an das Einspeichen noch nie rangetraut habe.

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## midige (29. Juni 2010)

@hdcomp:

Hallo,

super gemacht.


Wie ist denn die Gabel gekürzt worden ?

Grüße aus dem Spessart

Michael


----------



## hdcomp (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Michael,

ich habe ca. 1 Zoll "herausgeschnitten" (Makierung im Bild) und dann von einem Freund schweissen lassen. 
Er arbeitet bei einem reinen Aluverarbeiter (seit über 20 Jahren) und hat allmögliche Schweißprüfungen (für Alu) - der kann das. 
Material der Gabel ist eine T6-6082 Legierung (sehr gut schweissbar).
Danach ein "wenig" verschliffen und fertig war sie.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2010)

hdcomp schrieb:


> schreibfaul wie ich bin,



und suchfaul anscheinend auch... 


dafür gibt es hier schon einen thread.


----------



## hdcomp (30. Juni 2010)

Hi KHUJAND,

danke für den freundlichen Hinweis


----------



## chris5000 (1. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dafür gibt es hier schon einen thread.



Man munkelt: Sogar ein ganzes Unterforum namens "Kinderbikes" 

Im Ernst: Ich finde den langen Thread inzwischen ziemlich unübersichtlich und sooo viel Betrieb in Sachen Bikevorstellungen herrscht hier nun auch noch nicht, dass "alles-muss-in-den-einen-thread"-Disziplin herrschen müsste finde ich.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Etienne_Egregio (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo, ich habe 4 Kinder im passenfen Alter. Würden Sie mir das Fahrrad verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (16. Juli 2018)

Etienne_Egregio schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe 4 Kinder im passenfen Alter. Würden Sie mir das Fahrrad verkaufen?


Der letzte Eintrag ist von 2010 !!!


----------



## hdcomp (16. Juli 2018)

Ich habe Etienne per PM geantwortet.


----------



## Silberrücken (23. Juli 2018)

Der Aufbau hat begonnen. Wir versuchen unter 7 Kilo zu bleiben. Es eilt nicht. Seine Beine sind leider noch zu kurz. Ich werde wieder berichten.



 
  Zur Einschulung sollte es spätestens passen.......


----------



## Silberrücken (26. Juli 2018)

Ich hoffe, dass 11-fach mit der V-Pace Kurbel mit 32 Zähnen gut funktionieren wird.....?





Wir sind da auf jeden Fall flexibel, auch was rapid shiftung oder Dregriffschalter betrifft.


----------



## Silberrücken (29. Juli 2018)

Hannes Mama sagte, dass ein weisser Rennradsattel nicht das richtige für einen kleinen Dreckspatz sei....... 





überzeugt- und sogar 35 Gramm leichter


----------



## Silberrücken (14. August 2018)

1. " Anprobe "

Da müssen wir sicher noch 1 Jahr warten oder 2.........



 
vorerst fährt er deshalb mit seinen 20ern weiter.



 

Diese sind allerdings kein bisschen leichter als das künftige 24er final sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraeMit (25. August 2018)

Wo ist denn die gekürzte XC600 geblieben?

Gruß
kraeMit


----------



## Silberrücken (25. August 2018)

Der Rahmen gefiel mir sehr gut. Aber, das ist bloss der gleiche Rahmen, nicht der von Julia.  Wir wollen auch ein bisschen mehr Leichtbau.


----------



## Silberrücken (6. September 2018)

Kassette und Shifter sind montiert- wenn er längere Beine (und Arme) hätte, würde ich die Kette auflegen und die Züge einbauen. Technisch würde er mit dem 24er schon klar kommen.



 
Aber vorerst muss er mit den kleinen, schweren Specis zurechtkommen.


----------



## Linipupini (7. September 2018)

Sattel runter und nach vorn schieben, dann klappt das schon!

Die Kassette ich schon ein wenig übertrieben


----------



## Silberrücken (8. September 2018)

15 % und mehr auf Schotter wird er ohne diese Kassette ganz sicher nicht schaffen  

Er wird von mir bereits jetzt an die Weltmeisterschaft 2038 herangeführt


----------



## Silberrücken (6. November 2018)

Leider harmonieren die Bremsgriffe nicht mitm XT11-fach Shifter (no matching function) 

Wer hat oder weiss sehr leichte und funktionale Felgenbremsgriffe für "Kinderhände!" ? Schwarze Steinbach kann ich, wenn gewünscht, dagegen eintauschen.

Danke.


----------



## BOOZE (6. November 2018)

Sind das 24" Räder?
Der Rahmen sieht arg lang aus, ist das ein Kinderrahmen?


----------



## Silberrücken (6. November 2018)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Sind das 24" Räder?
> Der Rahmen sieht arg lang aus, ist das ein Kinderrahmen?





Ja, das ist ein absoluter Kinderrahmen in 24 ZOLL; somit kurzes SR, Tretlager tiefer und Radstand geringer als bei Erwachsenenrahmen in 24 ZOLL 

Nächstes Jahr wird er 5 und dann wird er frühestens passen.....


----------



## Hille2001 (6. November 2018)

Was für Tretlager braucht man denn für ne Vpace Kurbel?

Ich kann den Vpace small Sattel empfehlen 235mm lang und 220g schwer


----------



## Silberrücken (6. November 2018)

HT II, das wiegt ca. 80 Gramm, der Sattel ist ein WCS von TR der hat 125 Gramm. Sattelhärte ist bei Kinderpopos noch kein Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (8. November 2018)

So sieht man besser, dass es sich um die Kindergrösse handelt.






Leider hat der Kleine Mann trotzdem noch zu kurze Gliedmassen.





Am liebsten würde er gleich damit abdüsen. Da er isst wie ein Scheunendrescher, wird es wohl bald so weit sein.....


----------



## Linipupini (8. November 2018)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> So sieht man besser, dass es sich um die Kindergrösse handelt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 792834
> 
> ...


Warum hast du eigentlich keine gerade Sattelstütze verbaut? Der Sattel ist doch viel zu weit hinten und zu lang ist er m.M.n. auch.


----------



## Silberrücken (8. November 2018)

Die Stütze wiegt über 250 Gramm und bleibt nicht dran. Ich habe noch einige passende ohne Versatz, die leichter sind...... Wenn der Sattel weit genug nach vorne kommt, sollte es  gehen.


----------

